# T-Law POSTERIZES Yao!



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

:clap: 

:curse: 

:banana: 

I want that video clip!!!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

That was outrageous........


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

ahhh... i missed it!!! eff studying for finals!


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey, Stu', I just wanted to say that I'm DIGGIN' you songs, man! I know this is probably better served as a PM, but damn, that's some good stuff, bro'!


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

CanJohno said:


> Hey, Stu', I just wanted to say that I'm DIGGIN' you songs, man! I know this is probably better served as a PM, but damn, that's some good stuff, bro'!


haha, thanks alot man. I don't think the Blazer Boards crowd in general is of the hip hop nature though! I appreciate you taking the time to check it out!


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

Thank god for Taco Bell "Slam of the Game"! Just saw the replay! that was vicious for sure.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Anyone got a video clip or photo of this?


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Not only was that slam sick... but it was good to see him howling afterwards! Go Outlaw.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I have ESPN on in the background as I study for finals, and I hear "Portland VS. Houston" As I look up I see Travis running up court, after the dunk. :curse: 

I guess they opened the segment with his dunk, they did say how it should be a play of the night.

Someone find a vid!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

JUST SAW IT! Number one play of the night on ESPN.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

I was one of the NASTIER dunks I have ever seen.

I've never seen a crowd erupt and cheer for an opponent "bench player" (because let's be honest, to every other team's homecrowd, Outlaw is a scrub). 

But, when he stuffed it home ... the place went wild. 

It was REALLY the highlight of the night.

Either that or the block he had. That was nasty too.

Play.

PS - Telfair had a REALLY nice game.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

No one has a video?


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Pan Mengtu said:


> No one has a video?


Sports Center does. It's #1 on tonight's Top-10! If I had the necessary hardware, I'd upload it, but I don't.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Just saw it!!!!DAyyyaaaammmm!!!!


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

stupendous said:


> haha, thanks alot man. I don't think the Blazer Boards crowd in general is of the hip hop nature though! I appreciate you taking the time to check it out!


I resent your implication. So I'm a 34 year old father of a 2 year old basket ball freak and have another on the way. My wife almost didn't go out with me when she heard a Dr Dre CD playing in my Explorer on our first date. I would love to hear any Hip Hop music you have.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

furball said:


> I resent your implication. So I'm a 34 year old father of a 2 year old basket ball freak and have another on the way. My wife almost didn't go out with me when she heard a Dr Dre CD playing in my Explorer on our first date. I would love to hear any Hip Hop music you have.


Click on the link in his signature and go to the section where you can hear samples of his music! Dude is tight.


----------



## D-Up (Jan 26, 2004)

That dunk was just nasty. Just nasty. Reminded me the one Drexler dunked over Carthright in the finals. But the dunk that Outlaw missed was the one that had my jaw dropped. He had a really short running start but when he rose up for the dunk, his head was right about at the rim. His athleticism is just phenomenal.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Stu is about as nasty as TLaws dunk on Yao tonight. Represent West A stu


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

That was hot :banana: Outlaw is outrageously athletic. He is gonna posterize many others before he is through.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Here's the link.

http://www.ezekielbearsports.com/bbs/showthread.php?p=16168#post16168


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

ShamBulls said:


> Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.ezekielbearsports.com/bbs/showthread.php?p=16168#post16168


this one doesn't work anyway.i downloaded 9% of it then it stopped.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

link worked for me... i like the behind basket angle more, but yup, I was right, that dunk was vicious!

I keep watching the replay, was that Reef who passed it to Outlaw? That was a pretty sick dime too.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> this one doesn't work anyway.i downloaded 9% of it then it stopped.


It worked for me.

Scroll down to the bottom and click on "free". Wait 45 seconds for the downlaod to start.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

good,it works now.nice one,i doubt anyone could stop that dunk though.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The dunk that almost was as well. In the 4th quarter Outlaw had his head at rim level and missed the dunk....it looked like he was too high honestly. Did anyone else see that? On the same play he ended up dunking it two handed.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

With the hops that Travis has, and with his last name being Outlaw and playing for the infamous "Jail Blazers", doesn't it seem likely that he'll end up with the nickname "Con-Air"?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

e_blazer1 said:


> With the hops that Travis has, and with his last name being Outlaw and playing for the infamous "Jail Blazers", doesn't it seem likely that he'll end up with the nickname "Con-Air"?



*tips hat*


*stands up and applauds*


*retires to the bar*


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

I jumped out of my chair when it happened. What a DUNK!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> The dunk that almost was as well. In the 4th quarter Outlaw had his head at rim level and missed the dunk....it looked like he was too high honestly. Did anyone else see that? On the same play he ended up dunking it two handed.



turned out the reaso he missed it is because Vin Baker shoved him while he was jumping and threw Oultaw off a bit. Of course, no foul was called.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I was watching the game on TV, so I didn't get to hear Wheels screaming over that dunk. Was it a 

"BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM-CHAKALAKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!"

or a...

"OOOOOOOOOOH THAT WAS NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASTYYYYY!!!"

?

Regardless, that was truly the nastiest dunk I've seen all season.

:clap: 

PBF


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hrm... it was a good dunk, but I don't understand what the fuss was about. I think that people tend to overrate dunks that are over tall defenders. 

Outlaw dunked from a ways out, but I personally preferred his follow-up dunk a couple games back to this one.

To each his/her own, I guess...

Ed O.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

If that dunk was on ben wallace, it wouldn't be that spectacular


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed I think hte thing is that he took of with 2 feet from as far out as he did and was still so high over Yao, who jumped up to contest the shot, at the rim.


----------



## Swerv (Jan 2, 2003)

I cant get the link to work.......Ive messed with it for 10 min now....any other links?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I thought a more impressive demonstation was actually a blown dunk by him earlier in the game. it wasn't so much the dunk attempt as it was where his head was when he attempted it. maybe it was just the camera angle but I swear to god it looked like his entire head was well above the rim. 

he really is one of the very best leapers in the league.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

e_blazer1 said:


> With the hops that Travis has, and with his last name being Outlaw and playing for the infamous "Jail Blazers", doesn't it seem likely that he'll end up with the nickname "Con-Air"?


That's a good one, but for me, his nickname has to be The Law. It is similar to T-Law, I'm pretty sure his father was a cop, and he looks like he could turn into a pretty good defensive player.
"The long arms of The Law" etc...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

just for viewing fun

yao posterized Theo :evil:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Swerv said:


> I cant get the link to work.......Ive messed with it for 10 min now....any other links?



What does it say to you?


----------



## Swerv (Jan 2, 2003)

After I wait 75 seconds or whatever it is.....it gives me the link to click on to download the clip........nothing ever happens


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Right click, save target as. No idea why it won't work.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Man, I bet Zach, Darius, Ruben, and Nick all jumped up out of their chairs, screaming "OH NO YOU DI'N'T!!!", when they saw that on SportCenter last night.

:groucho:

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> just for viewing fun
> 
> yao posterized Theo :evil:


Not quite as impressive. I mean, isn't Yao _supposed_ to be able to do that?

:devil:

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

#10 said:


> That's a good one, but for me, his nickname has to be The Law. It is similar to T-Law, I'm pretty sure his father was a cop, and he looks like he could turn into a pretty good defensive player.
> "The long arms of The Law" etc...


And when he slams one home like he did a couple times last night, we can call it...

"Layin' down the Law!"

PBF


----------



## Swerv (Jan 2, 2003)

it must be my crappy work computer.....I will try it when I get home.....thanks for the help


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> Not quite as impressive. I mean, isn't Yao _supposed_ to be able to do that?
> 
> :devil:
> 
> PBF


Isn't every athlete who can "jump out of the gym" supposed to be able to do what Outlaw did?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Okay guys, it was a nasty dunk. Period. 

There have been better dunks, but that was just a VERY aggressive dunk. It was one of those moves that sends the crowd into a roar. Just as his tip-slam did.

But, I'm the first to say - athletic prowess does not a player make.

Having said that, I am more impressed with Outlaw than with most young players. His IQ isn't there yet, but if gets there ... he'll be dangerous. 

He's still very awkward and gangly. He needs to fill out a little. 

Play.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

But the Yao dunk on the rattler was pretty good too.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

white360 said:


> But the Yao dunk on the rattler was pretty good too.


Yeah, I guess. It wasn't as vicious as Outlaw's. 

I'm not terribly impressed with Yao as a player. 

He's a LONG WAY away from being labeled a bust, but for the amount of hype garnered, I don't think he's lived up to it.

A team like Houston would benefit from having a player in Reef. It gives them a true second option and sometimes first option when McGrady decides to defer. It would give them a true rebounder - which Houston does not have. Yao is NOT that player. 

What it creates is a team with a SOLID wall in Yao, to make up for any of the teams shortcomings as defenders and gives them a true attack.

Play.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Playmaker0017 said:


> Yeah, I guess. It wasn't as vicious as Outlaw's.
> 
> I'm not terribly impressed with Yao as a player.
> 
> ...


I hope you aren't $ugge$ting that the NBA is hyping Yao for bad rea$on$.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Hap said:


> I hope you aren't $ugge$ting that the NBA is hyping Yao for bad rea$on$.


If he isn't, I am.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Playmaker0017 said:


> Yeah, I guess. It wasn't as vicious as Outlaw's.
> 
> I'm not terribly impressed with Yao as a player.
> 
> ...


Yao is not a rebounder, but Shareef is? Well, let's take a look. 

Career rebounds per 48 minutes.

Yao: 13.3
Reef: 10.6

Deleted.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Fork said:


> Yao is not a rebounder, but Shareef is?


Pretty much, ya.



> Well, let's take a look.
> 
> Career rebounds per 48 minutes.
> 
> ...


Okay, let's take that look, okay? 

7'6" - 8.5 career average. Center position. 
6'9" - 8.2 career average. Split between SF and PF. (7.5 as a SF / 9.0 as a PF)

Reef is the better rebounder of the two. Yao is not avery good rebounder considering his position and size.

Typer.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Playmaker0017 said:


> Yeah, I guess. It wasn't as vicious as Outlaw's.
> 
> I'm not terribly impressed with Yao as a player.
> 
> ...


This is laughable, that you think Reef makes a better second option than Yao. It's easy to be hard on Yao after looking at his stats, but yesterday was just another example of Yao turning it up when he had to (6 consecutive points in Pryzbilla's face) and not being a part of the offense the rest of the night because the game was out of Portland's reach from the beginning. Only player 3 quarters, but ended up with 13 points and 7 rebounds afer attempting just 5 FG's. And you witnessed first hand how quick he has become on the defensive end, chasing your guards around the perimeter as well as some impressive blocks after he had come out to help on defense (only 1 was recorded). 

1. Houston leads the league in defensive rebounding, because Yao uses his huge body to box out opponents and let Sura/TMac grab the boards. Normally, he allows Sura to grab a ball going his way for the rebound but when Yao gets aggressive he can dominate the boards. Needs to work on his butterfingers, though.

2. Easily the most underutilized player in the league along with Pau Gasol. The guy is so humble he doesn't mind setting hard picks on the perimeter every time he is not invovled in the offense. There are few posessions where Yao Ming is actually idle on either end of the court. He also happens to be shooting 61% in his last 26 games. Can score in the paint, has range, great FT shooter, all he needs to concentrate on now is keeping the ball high and away from the pesky guards that double him.

On the subject of Abdur-Rahim, the guy is just a slight upgrade over Howard. You seem to be overrating his rebounding, he definitely isn't a better rebounder than Yao and SAR doesn't block many shots. Yao has been in foul trouble quite a bit because he is always contesting shots in the paint... we need a PF who would "protect" Yao, or be capable of blocking and contesting these shots; allowing Yao to go for the rebound, instead of it being the other way around all the time.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Sorry, but you're not welcome on this board. Only Blazers fans are allowed to tell Play that he is overly attached to Reef.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Playmaker0017 said:


> 7'6" - 8.5 career average. Center position.
> 6'9" - 8.2 career average. Split between SF and PF. (7.5 as a SF / 9.0 as a PF)
> 
> Reef is the better rebounder of the two. Yao is not avery good rebounder considering his position and size.
> ...


I don't see how Yao's height should take away from him being a good rebounder. He is an above average rebounder for his position, mainly because he towers above his opposition. His height is HIS asset.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't thinkYao is a over hyped player. He is still one of the best centers in the league. Tell me someone who is better ?
You got Shaq, besides that you have no real dominating centers.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

white360 said:


> I don't thinkYao is a over hyped player. He is still one of the best centers in the league. Tell me someone who is better ?
> You got Shaq, besides that you have no real dominating centers.


True, there aren't many dominating centers. However, I'd also throw Brad Miller and Z onto the list

my my things have changed since the days of the Hakeem/Robinson/Ewing/et. al.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Sure it's been changed: In like 88 you had-
Moses Malone, Jack Sikma, Ralph Sampson, Akeem Olajuwon, Kareem, Robert Parishm Patrick Ewing. Then it was all the great centers. Nowadays there is like 3 left. And Miller isn't a great C, Ben Wallace would be, but he is only 6'8


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Zydrunas Illgauskas is a good center and so is Amare....


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Zydrunas Illgauskas is a good center and so is Amare....


Illgauskas is a decent Center, and Amare isn't a real center, he is a PF


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yea, but position wise he plays center so i count it.....


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I don't see how Yao's height should take away from him being a good rebounder. He is an above average rebounder for his position, mainly because he towers above his opposition. His height is HIS asset.


His height IS his asset, and he isn't doing much with it.

That was the point.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

white360 said:


> I don't thinkYao is a over hyped player. He is still one of the best centers in the league. Tell me someone who is better ?
> You got Shaq, besides that you have no real dominating centers.


HA! Ha is a dominant center. He's the next Wilt the Stilt! 

Ummm... okay ... maybe not.

I agree, there aren't many good centers. That doesn't mean that Yao is living up to his hype. 

Play.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Playmaker0017 said:


> I agree, there aren't many good centers. That doesn't mean that Yao is living up to his hype.
> 
> Play.


I agree. Yao is a good center and I'd love to see him on the Blazers, but I still don't think he's lived up to the hype. He was suppose to be the next Shaq, yadda, yadda, yadda...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yao has played the best on Shaq, of all the centers in the league...


----------

